# Another season in the books



## missouriboy (May 21, 2012)

The season is over! Just want to here what you guys think of the news guys the show had on and some of your favorite moments and what you guys hated the most. Don't hold back.


----------



## Timberwerks (May 21, 2012)

I'm actually glad it's over. I can now do something constructive Sunday nights. When the show first came out I really did enjoy but now it's something that is tough to watch. I would have given up sooner but I thought the show may re-gain it's dignity.


----------



## D&B Mack (May 21, 2012)

I hated the part where the guys were screaming at each other, throwing their hats & saws and doing anything but logging.

So that should narrow down the 10 minutes of the season I did like.

I keep watching and thinking, 'well, couldn't get any worse'. And yet, they continue to prove me wrong.


----------



## bert0168 (May 21, 2012)

Just in case the History channel is listening..............

This was the last season I'm wasting 4 months of Sunday nights :msp_mad:


----------



## tomtrees58 (May 21, 2012)

the show a joke


----------



## Winchester356 (May 21, 2012)

It gets worse every year.


----------



## missouriboy (May 21, 2012)

I think that they should keep going but get whole new crews and make it more about logging. But thats not what will happen and it sucks.


----------



## Fronty Owner (May 21, 2012)

I spend as much time flipping between history and discovery and the outdoor channels.

Shelby is a nut, but I kinda like watching the guy. the others can go.


----------



## slowp (May 22, 2012)

I quit watching it after the first episode this year. The show is like most of the other "reality" shows--stupid and not at all real. 

You wanna see real logging? Then *don't *watch Axmen. There is better stuff and real stuff on YouTube. 

This is on Vimeo. It is reality.

A Day in the Woods on Vimeo


----------



## John_DeereGreen (May 23, 2012)

I'm glad to see it coming to an end.

Make it more like season 1 and 2, and I'll happily watch it. Yes, there was still some drama and staged parts, but it was a lot more realistic. It didn't show scene after scene of oversize toddlers screaming, cussing, and generally making loggers look like jackasses.

Now I've got my Sunday nights free again, that show was like a car crash happening in front of you. You know you shouldn't watch it, but it's just so crazy you can't help it!


----------



## spreaderman (May 23, 2012)

I bet if Dave was around when the old man was starting out Dave would have worked circles around him. All I ever saw the old man do is sit on his butt and yell hurry up and wave his arms. Dave out worked the old man year after year. Dave was there every day and worked hard. He took alot of stuff that would send a many of guys packing after 1/2 a day. Dave was there and willing to work and did as he was told. Many times they just told him to go do it and hurry up without anyone showing him how to do it. He has a lot of drive and wants to learn. The others wanted Dave to do it all and hurry up without being shown how. It sounds like the ones that were supposed to be teaching were the ones falling down on the job. We need more Daves around. I hope he comes back with his own yarder and puts the old man on the landing.

Throw S&S logging in the river and leave them there.


----------



## missouriboy (May 23, 2012)

Thing that makes me the most made is it lets everybody think they can cut trees and stuff. This one guy i know wants some trees cut down and wanted me to just come cut them down for him for free like it was easy job. And i know he is into Ax men. :msp_mad:


----------



## Encore (May 24, 2012)

I didn't watch it after last season but by the sounds of it I didn't miss much. 

Like the others said. if they'd make it more about logging than the drama it'd be an awesome show. S&S is just too much to handle.


----------



## Craig21901 (May 27, 2012)

*Time to mix it up next year*

I still like the show, although as many of you point out it has strayed from its roots the past few seasons. Since it is headed down this path, why not jump off the cliff next year and pair up all the loonies - Craig Rygaard, Jimmie from S&S, Coatsy from Papac, Dave, Pond Bear, and Pig Man (Shelby's former assistant) on the same team and have them compete against the mule loggers. Oh, and don't forget about Piss Willie. He could be the team mascot! 

Now that woud make for some real entertainment!!!!!!


----------



## albertj03 (May 28, 2012)

I've watched the show on and off since it started and don't mind it but all the BS is tiring. Jimmy is the absolute worst person to watch, I really wish I could punch him in the face every time he opens his mouth. The sad part about him is that when he's yelling and screaming it doesn't seem like it's staged at all, maybe some of it is, but I think he's just a terrible person. I would like to see them cut down the number of crews and focus more on just a 2 or 3 of them, leaving Jimmy at the bottom of the river of course. Even better, give Shelby his own show - he's nuts but great to watch. I missed the last episode, did he find all the logs from that raft he was looking for?


----------



## Craig21901 (May 28, 2012)

albertj03 said:


> I missed the last episode, did he find all the logs from that raft he was looking for?



Nope. Stay tuned for next season as Shelby's search continues and we're shown that same 5 second black and white clip of the infamous missing log raft for the zillionth time. opcorn:


----------



## woodsplitta (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks slowp, that vid was great stuff!


----------



## mitchellmead9 (Jun 14, 2012)

They should cut out everyone buy Shelby, at least he's entertaining and it is believable that he is as insane as he appears. History can drop the title "Ax Men" and they could call it "Delusional Cajun Psychopath Does Stuff in the Swamp". Even though I'm still not exactly sure what he's doing. Most importantly, they may as well bring back the blonde girl and tell her to bring a bunch of friends.


----------

